# Fragen zum Buffed Showprogramm bei der RPC



## Triton (14. März 2008)

Buffed wird ja auf der Role Play Convention vertreten sein, wie sieht es den mit dem Showprogramm auf
der RPC aus. Was wird Vorgestellt und wie geht es von statten? Gibt es ein Zeitlichen Ablauf so das Spiele
zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten vorgestellt werden oder sind sie immer am Stand von Buffed präsent? Gibte es
schon ein Plan wer und wann zu sehen ist?


----------

